# przycinki filmu HD

## bartmarian

Witam,

przy ogladaniu dvix'a czy czegokolwiek innego nie ma problemu, ale wczoraj znajomy wyslal mi

film HD, chcialem zobaczyc czy moj komp sobie poradzi, jakos sobie radzi ale gdy duzo sie zmienia

na monitorze, raz na sekunde mam przyciecie tak z 1/20 sek, minimalnie zauwazalne ale jednak,

procesor AMD3800+ (jeden rdzen na 100% przy odtwarzaniu), dzis sprawdzilem u sasiada,

jego winda+ati tak nie ma, czyli skokow brak, procesory takie same, moja grafika 7600GT,

w USE mam "matroska" (film to Shark.Tale.2004.1080p.HDTV.SKY-HD.x264-ESiR.mkv)

a xgorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    Option         "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "dri"

Load "i2c"

Load "bitmap"

Load "ddc"

Load "int10"

Load "record"

Load "vbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option      "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 80.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 75.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    Option         "LogoPath" "/opt/logo12802.png"

    VideoRam    262144

    BusID       "PCI:5:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Group 0

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

             Option         "Composite"   "Enable"

EndSection

```

----------

## lsdudi

czym otwierasz?

polecam użyć mplayer'a tylko spod konsoli otwieraj a nie za pomocą nakładek, wtedy program  jest gadatliwy i mówi co jest/może być nie tak

----------

## bartmarian

zrobilem jak poradziles, akurat w tym przypadku nie zalezy mi jakos szczegolnie

zeby bylo ok, w sumie sie pogodzilem  :Wink:  oto wynik z konsoli:

```

mplayer Dokumenty/filmy/Shark.Tale.2004.1080p.HDTV.SKY-HD.x264-ESiR.mkv

MPlayer 1.0rc1-4.1.1 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ (Family: 15, Model: 43, Stepping: 1)

MMX2 supported but disabled

3DNow supported but disabled

3DNowExt supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Skompilowany dla procesora z rozszerzeniami: MMX SSE SSE2

mplayer: could not connect to socket

mplayer: No such file or directory

Nie mogę uruchomić obsługi LIRC.

Odtwarzam Dokumenty/filmy/Shark.Tale.2004.1080p.HDTV.SKY-HD.x264-ESiR.mkv.

[mkv] Track ID 1: video (V_MPEG4/ISO/AVC), -vid 0

[mkv] Track ID 2: audio (A_AC3), -aid 0, -alang und

[mkv] Will play video track 1

Wykryto format Matroska.

VIDEO:  [avc1]  1920x1072  24bpp  25.000 fps    0.0 kbps ( 0.0 kbyte/s)

==========================================================================

Otwieram dekoder video: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Selected video codec: [ffh264] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg H.264)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Otwieram dekoder audio: [liba52] AC3 decoding with liba52

Using SSE optimized IMDCT transform

Using MMX optimized resampler

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 384.0 kbit/25.00% (ratio: 48000->192000)

Selected audio codec: [a52] afm: liba52 (AC3-liba52)

==========================================================================

AO: [oss] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Zaczynam odtwarzanie...

VDec: wymagana konfiguracja vo - 1920 x 1072 (preferowana csp: Planar YV12)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Proporcje filmu (obrazu) to 1.79:1 - skaluję do prawidłowych proporcji.

VO: [xv] 1920x1072 => 1920x1072 Planar YV12

aspect: Warning: no suitable new res found!

aspect: Warning: no suitable new res found!

aspect: Warning: no suitable new res found!

aspect: Warning: no suitable new res found!

aspect: Warning: no suitable new res found!8/ 58 80%  6%  0.9% 10 0

aspect: Warning: no suitable new res found!

A:  16.7 V:  16.2 A-V:  0.487 ct:  0.016 407/407 91%  4%  0.9% 83 0

           ************************************************

           ********* Twój system jest ZA WOLNY!!! ********

           ************************************************

Prawdopodobne przyczyny, rozwiązania:

- Najbardziej powszechne: wadliwe/błędne _sterowniki_audio_

  - Spróbuj użyć -ao sdl lub emulacji OSS w ALSA

  - Poeksperymentuj z różnymi wartościami -autosync, "30" na dobry początek.

- Za wolny sterownik wyjściowy:

  - Spróbuj innego sterownika -vo (lista: -vo help) albo -framedrop!

- Za wolny procesor

  - Nie próbuj odtwarzać dużych DVD/DivXów na wolnym procesorze! Spróbuj -hardframedrop.

- Zepsuty plik

  - Spróbuj różnych kombinacji -nobps, -ni, forceidx, -mc 0.

- Za wolne źródło (zamontowane NFS/SMB, DVD, VCD itd.)

  - Spróbuj: -cache 8192.

- Czy używasz pamięci podręcznej do odtwarzania plików bez przeplotu? Spróbuj -nocache

Przeczytaj DOCS/HTML/pl/video.html, gdzie znajdziesz wskazówki

jak przyśpieszyć działanie MPlayera

Jeśli nic nie pomaga, przeczytaj DOCS/HTML/pl/bugreports.html.

A:  19.7 V:  18.2 A-V:  1.414 ct:  0.016 457/457 96%  4%  1.0% 132 0

Wychodzę...(Wyjście)

```

to drugie odpalenie, przy pierwszym nie zdazylem obejzec poczatku, ale koniec byl taki:

```

......

Za dużo pakietów video w buforze (179 w 8524065 bajtach)

Może odtwarzasz plik/strumień bez przeplotu (non-interleaved) albo kodek nie zadziałał?

Dla plików AVI spróbuj wymusić tryb bez przeplotu z opcją '-ni'

A: 128.0 V: 120.8 A-V:  7.272 ct:  3.616 3020/3020 108%  5%  1.7% 1849 0

Za dużo pakietów video w buforze (178 w 8510931 bajtach)

Może odtwarzasz plik/strumień bez przeplotu (non-interleaved) albo kodek nie zadziałał?

Dla plików AVI spróbuj wymusić tryb bez przeplotu z opcją '-ni'

A: 128.1 V: 120.8 A-V:  7.277 ct:  3.620 3021/3021 108%  5%  1.7% 1849 0

Wychodzę...(Wyjście)
```

----------

## lsdudi

no i pisze co możesz na to poradzić  :Smile:  możesz się pobawić ustawieniami które podpowiada program

dodatkowo dobrze masz skonfigurowane flagi??

pisze dokładnie ze masz obsługę w procesorze mmx2,3dnow,3dnow2 ale nie masz skompilowanego mplayera z tymi flagami a to już spory rzut na wydajność.

----------

## ender74

Mi tez rwie filmy FullHD w formacie "matroska", a mam troszkę mocniejszy procesor(Opteron 170) i kartę GF7800, myślę że bez wsparcia karty graficznej lub wykorzystania dwóch rdzeni nie da się uzyskać płynnego obrazu na takim sprzęcie.

----------

## bartmarian

z konsoli mplayer jako tako jednak odtwarza z gmplayer juz raczej sie nie da odtworzyc,

za to kaffeine oraz totem radza sobie na tyle ze obejzec film sie w sumie da...

totem pokazuje takie cus:

```
No accelerated IMDCT transform found

[h264 @ 0x2b44f64dde50]no frame!

[h264 @ 0x2b44f64dde50]no frame!

[h264 @ 0x2b44f64dde50]no frame!

[h264 @ 0x2b44f64dde50]no frame!

[h264 @ 0x2b44f64dde50]no frame!

[h264 @ 0x2b44f64dde50]no frame!

[h264 @ 0x2b44f64dde50]no frame!

[h264 @ 0x2b44f64dde50]no frame!

[h264 @ 0x2b44f64dde50]no frame!

[h264 @ 0x2b44f64dde50]no frame!

[h264 @ 0x2b44f64dde50]no frame!

[h264 @ 0x2b44f64dde50]no frame!

[h264 @ 0x2b44f64dde50]no frame!

```

kaffeine sie nie chwali sie bledami

----------

## lsdudi

popraw flagi mplayera bo jakos nie wierze aby działał gorzej od xine-podbnych 

 :Smile: 

----------

## pancurski

czy odtworzenie za pomocą mplayera z opcja -framedrop lub -idx też niczego nie załatwia?

swoją drogą też to dziwne dla mnie, że mplayer przycina a inne programy nie, nie wspominając ze pod m$win film śmiga dobrze.....albo kwestia USE, albo złej konfiguracji mplayera

----------

## kacper

Mam podobnie, filmik w rozdziałce 1080p, oto co pokazują playery :

xine (na nim film przycina ostro, nie da się oglądać)

```

This is xine (X11 gui) - a free video player v0.99.5.

(c) 2000-2006 The xine Team.

No accelerated IMDCT transform found

[h264 @ 0xb5e93a88]no frame!

[h264 @ 0xb5e93a88]no frame!

[h264 @ 0xb5e93a88]no frame!

[h264 @ 0xb5e93a88]no frame!

[h264 @ 0xb5e93a88]no frame!

[h264 @ 0xb5e93a88]no frame!

[h264 @ 0xb5e93a88]no frame!

[h264 @ 0xb5e93a88]no frame!

[h264 @ 0xb5e93a88]no frame!

[h264 @ 0xb5e93a88]no frame!

[h264 @ 0xb5e93a88]no frame!

[h264 @ 0xb5e93a88]no frame!

[h264 @ 0xb5e93a88]no frame!

[h264 @ 0xb5e93a88]no frame!

[h264 @ 0xb5e93a88]no frame!

[h264 @ 0xb5e93a88]no frame!

[h264 @ 0xb5e93a88]no frame!

[h264 @ 0xb5e93a88]no frame!

```

mplayer

```

MPlayer dev-SVN-rUNKNOWN-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team

CPU: AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3000+ (Family: 15, Model: 44, Stepping: 2)

SSE2 supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0

Skompilowano dla procesora x86 z rozszerzeniami: MMX MMX2 3DNow 3DNowEx SSE

Odtwarzam Open.Season.2006.1080p.PLDUB.BluRay.x264-ESiR.mkv.

[mkv] Track ID 1: video (V_MPEG4/ISO/AVC) "x264 @ 10230kbps", -vid 0

[mkv] Track ID 2: audio (A_AC3), -aid 0, -alang pol

[mkv] Track ID 3: subtitles (S_TEXT/UTF8), -sid 0, -slang eng

[mkv] Track ID 4: subtitles (S_TEXT/UTF8), -sid 1, -slang swe

[mkv] Track ID 5: subtitles (S_TEXT/UTF8), -sid 2, -slang fin

[mkv] Will play video track 1.

Wykryto format pliku Matroska.

VIDEO:  [avc1]  1920x1040  24bpp  23.976 fps    0.0 kbps ( 0.0 kbyte/s)

==========================================================================

Otwieram dekoder video: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Wybrany kodek video: [ffh264] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg H.264)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Otwieram dekoder audio: [liba52] AC3 decoding with liba52

Using SSE optimized IMDCT transform

Using MMX optimized resampler

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 448.0 kbit/29.17% (ratio: 56000->192000)

Wybrany kodek audio: [a52] afm: liba52 (AC3-liba52)

==========================================================================

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Odtwarzam...

VDec: wymagana konfiguracja vo - 1920 x 1040 (preferowana przestrzeń kolorów: Planar YV12)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Format filmu to 1.85:1 - zmieniam do poprawnego formatu filmu.

VO: [xv] 1920x1040 => 1920x1040 Planar YV12 

[ASPECT] Warning: No suitable new res found!

[ASPECT] Warning: No suitable new res found!

[ASPECT] Warning: No suitable new res found!

[h264 @ 0x87e49a0]no frame!42 ct:  0.000   3/  3 ??% ??% ??,?% 2 0                                                           

Error while decoding frame!

[h264 @ 0x87e49a0]no frame!22 ct: -0.000   4/  4 ??% ??% ??,?% 3 0                                                           

Error while decoding frame!

[h264 @ 0x87e49a0]no frame!59 ct: -0.000   7/  7 ??% ??% ??,?% 6 0                                                           

Error while decoding frame!

[h264 @ 0x87e49a0]no frame!95 ct: -0.000   8/  8 ??% ??% ??,?% 7 0                                                           

Error while decoding frame!

[h264 @ 0x87e49a0]no frame!32 ct: -0.000  11/ 11 ??% ??% ??,?% 10 0                                                          

Error while decoding frame!

[h264 @ 0x87e49a0]no frame!68 ct: -0.000  12/ 12 ??% ??% ??,?% 11 0                                                          

Error while decoding frame!

[h264 @ 0x87e49a0]no frame!27 ct: -0.000  15/ 15 244% 10%  3.9% 14 0                                                         

Error while decoding frame!

[h264 @ 0x87e49a0]no frame!62 ct: -0.000  16/ 16 246%  9%  3.7% 15 0                                                         

Error while decoding frame!

[h264 @ 0x87e49a0]no frame!78 ct: -0.000  19/ 19 226%  7%  4.9% 18 0                                                         

Error while decoding frame!

[h264 @ 0x87e49a0]no frame!15 ct: -0.000  20/ 20 228%  7%  4.7% 19 0                                                         

Error while decoding frame!

Wychodzę... (Wyjście)

```

Dodam jeszcze, że niedługo mam zamiar podłączyć kompa do TV (Bravia, Full HD) i zobaczyć jak to będzie wszystko chodzić. Gdy miałem Windowsa, filmy w 720 chodziły ładnie, w 1080 nie sprawdzałem

----------

## timor

U mnie na mplayer'ze chaczy strasznie. Xine (aż mnie to zdziwiło) chodzi płynniutko  :Smile: 

----------

## pancurski

pokażcie z jakimi flagami kompilowaliście mplayer ?

----------

## timor

 *pancurski wrote:*   

> pokażcie z jakimi flagami kompilowaliście mplayer ?

 

```
[I] media-video/mplayer

     Available versions:  [M]~1.0_pre8-r1 [M]1.0_rc1 [M]~1.0_rc1-r1 1.0_rc1-r2 ~1.0_rc2_pre20070321-r4

     Installed versions:  1.0_rc1-r2(21:31:33 2007-02-28)(-3dfx -3dnow -3dnowext X aac -aalib alsa -altivec -amr -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb dvd dvdread -enca encode -esd -fbcon -ggi gif gtk iconv -ipv6 -jack -joystick jpeg -libcaca -linguas_bg -linguas_cs -linguas_da -linguas_de -linguas_el -linguas_en -linguas_es -linguas_fr -linguas_hu -linguas_ja -linguas_ko -linguas_mk -linguas_nl -linguas_no linguas_pl -linguas_pt_BR -linguas_ro -linguas_ru -linguas_sk -linguas_tr -linguas_uk -linguas_zh_CN -linguas_zh_TW -lirc -live -livecd -lzo mad -matrox mmx mmxext musepack -nas openal opengl oss png real rtc -samba -sdl -speex sse sse2 -svga -tga theora truetype unicode -v4l v4l2 vorbis win32codecs x264 xanim -xinerama xv xvid -xvmc)

[I] media-libs/xine-lib

     Available versions:  (1)  ~1.1.2-r2 1.1.2-r3 1.1.3 ~1.1.4 ~1.1.4-r1 1.1.4-r2

     Installed versions:  1.1.4-r2(1)(14:14:05 2007-03-21)(X -a52 aac -aalib alsa -altivec -arts -debug -directfb -dts dvd -dxr3 -esd -fbcon flac -gnome gtk -imagemagick -ipv6 -libcaca mad -mmap -mng -modplug -musepack nls opengl oss -pulseaudio -samba sdl -speex -theora truetype -v4l -vcd -vidix vorbis -wavpack win32codecs -xcb -xinerama xv -xvmc)
```

----------

## kacper

 *pancurski wrote:*   

> pokażcie z jakimi flagami kompilowaliście mplayer ?

 

```

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_pre20070321-r4  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac alsa amr dts dvd encode esd gif gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg mad mmx mmxext mp3 opengl oss png quicktime sdl sse truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs x264 xv xvid -aalib (-altivec) -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dv -dvb -dvdnav -dvdread -enca -fbcon -ftp -ggi -ivtv -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -md5sum -mp2 -musepack -nas -openal -pnm -radio -rar -real -rtc -samba -speex -srt -sse2 -svga -tga -theora -tivo -v4l -v4l2 -vidix -xanim -xinerama -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 13,425 kB 

```

----------

## lsdudi

```
Installed versions:  1.0_rc2_pre20070321-r4(15:43:43 2007-04-05)(-3dnow -3dnowext X a52 aac aalib alsa -altivec amr -arts bidi bindist bl -cddb -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc dts dv -dvb dvd -dvdnav -dvdread enca encode esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi gif -gtk iconv -ipv6 -ivtv -jack -joystick jpeg libcaca -lirc live -livecd lzo mad -md5sum mmx mmxext mp2 mp3 musepack -nas openal opengl oss png -pnm quicktime -radio -rar real -rtc -samba sdl -speex -srt sse sse2 svga -tga theora -tivo truetype unicode -v4l -v4l2 -video_cards_mga -video_cards_s3virge -video_cards_tdfx video_cards_vesa -vidix vorbis win32codecs x264 xanim -xinerama xv xvid xvmc -zoran)    
```

proc ala p4 i nvidia

----------

## pancurski

może to wydać się dziwne, ale czy to przycinanie nie może być kwestią problemu z dzwiękiem ?

----------

## timor

 *pancurski wrote:*   

> może to wydać się dziwne, ale czy to przycinanie nie może być kwestią problemu z dzwiękiem ?

 Dźwięk jest u mnie ok. Dziwi mnie czemu xine u mnie radzi sobie lepiej, a na opengl'u chodzi to wolniej niż na xv. To też nieco dziwne.

edit:

Dupa... Xine też krzaczy, właśnie skończyłem oglądać Matrix'a i też przychacza choć znacznie rzadziej. Do tego pojawia się denerwujący efekt z lewej strony ekranu, takie zielonkawe coś - czasami poszerzające się na resztę obrazu. Coś jak błąd kompresji, pod Mplayerem tego nie miałem.

----------

## lsdudi

pozwól się mplayer'owi wypowiedzieć na ten temat:)

uruchom z konsoli

----------

## timor

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> pozwól się mplayer'owi wypowiedzieć na ten temat:)
> 
> uruchom z konsoli

 Uruchamiałem już wcześniej i tak nie bardzo chce mi się wierzyć, że P4 HT 3GHz to za mało  :Wink: 

----------

## pancurski

zainteresował mnie ten problem cholernie, zajme się nim jak wróce do domu. Ale mam pytanie, czy problem wolnego mplayera dotyczy wszystkich plików .mkv czy tylko HDTV ?

----------

## timor

 *pancurski wrote:*   

> zainteresował mnie ten problem cholernie, zajme się nim jak wróce do domu. Ale mam pytanie, czy problem wolnego mplayera dotyczy wszystkich plików .mkv czy tylko HDTV ?

 W moim przypadku tylko HDTV, inne działają normalnie. Choć porównywalnie do avi to mocniej obciążają procka - u mnie ok 25%, a HDTV prawie non-stop max.

----------

## pancurski

W moim przypadku (uzywam karty Matrox), HDTV odpalił się tylko przy -vo x11 choć przycinał trochę obraz i dzwięk, na xv nie wystartował, a przy xmga zaliczył zwieche.

Dodatkowo musiałem zahaszować w configu parametr vf. Może na geforcie będzie lepiej, ale dziś już tego nie sprawdze.

----------

## manwe_

Specjalnie pobrałem jeden 720p, żeby przetestować. Po pierwsze wow dla jakości  :Shocked:  No ale przycina w

mplayer'ze. Jakieś pomysły na optymalizację flag USE?

```
MPlayer dev-SVN-rUNKNOWN-4.1.1 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team

CPU: AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology MT-32 (Family: 15, Model: 36, Stepping: 2)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Skompilowano dla procesora x86 z rozszerzeniami: MMX MMX2 3DNow 3DNowEx SSE SSE2

Odtwarzam underworld.evloution.720p.hdtv.multi.x264-nbs.mkv.

[mkv] Track ID 1: video (V_MPEG4/ISO/AVC), -vid 0

[mkv] Track ID 2: audio (A_AC3), -aid 0, -alang eng

[mkv] Track ID 3: audio (A_AC3), -aid 1, -alang fre

[mkv] Will play video track 1.

Wykryto format pliku Matroska.

VIDEO:  [avc1]  1280x720  24bpp  23.976 fps    0.0 kbps ( 0.0 kbyte/s)

xscreensaver_disable: Nie mogłem odnaleźć okna XScreenSaver.

==========================================================================

Otwieram dekoder video: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Wybrany kodek video: [ffh264] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg H.264)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Otwieram dekoder audio: [liba52] AC3 decoding with liba52

Using SSE optimized IMDCT transform

a52: CRC check failed!

Using MMX optimized resampler

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 384.0 kbit/25.00% (ratio: 48000->192000)

Wybrany kodek audio: [a52] afm: liba52 (AC3-liba52)

==========================================================================

AO: [alsa] 44100Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Odtwarzam...

a52: error at resampling

a52: CRC check failed!

a52: error at resampling

a52: CRC check failed!

a52: error at resampling

a52: CRC check failed!

a52: error at resampling

a52: CRC check failed!

a52: error at resampling

a52: CRC check failed!

a52: error at resampling

a52: CRC check failed!

a52: error at resampling

a52: CRC check failed!

a52: error at resampling

a52: CRC check failed!

a52: error at resampling

a52: CRC check failed!

a52: error at resampling

a52: CRC check failed!

a52: error at resampling

a52: CRC check failed!

a52: error at resampling

a52: CRC check failed!

a52: error at resampling

a52: CRC check failed!

a52: error at resampling

a52: CRC check failed!

a52: error at resampling

a52: CRC check failed!

a52: error at resampling

a52: CRC check failed!

a52: error at resampling

VDec: wymagana konfiguracja vo - 1280 x 720 (preferowana przestrzeń kolorów: Planar YV12)

Nie mogłem odnaleźć pasującej przestrzeni kolorów - próbuję ponownie z opcją -vf scale...

Otwieram filtr video: [scale]

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Format filmu to 1.78:1 - zmieniam do poprawnego formatu filmu.

[swscaler @ 0xcccd50]SwScaler: using unscaled yuv420p -> bgr24 special converter

VO: [gl2] 1280x720 => 1280x720 BGR 24-bit  [zoom]

[gl2] You have OpenGL >= 1.2 capable drivers, GOOD (16bpp and BGR is ok!)

[gl2] antialiasing off

[gl2] bilinear linear

```

```
[I] media-video/mplayer

     Available versions:  {M}(~)1.0_pre8-r1 {M}1.0_rc1 {M}(~)1.0_rc1-r1 1.0_rc1-r2 (~)1.0_rc2_pre20070321-r4

     Installed versions:  1.0_rc2_pre20070321-r4(22:10:24 2007-04-02)(3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib alsa -altivec amr

-arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga directfb -doc dts -dv -dvb dvd -dvdnav

dvdread -enca encode esd fbcon ftp -ggi gif gtk iconv -ipv6 -ivtv -jack -joystick jpeg -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo

-mad -md5sum mmx -mmxext -mp2 mp3 musepack -nas -openal opengl oss png -pnm -quicktime -radio -rar -real -rtc samba sdl

-speex -srt sse sse2 -svga tga -theora -tivo truetype -unicode v4l v4l2 -video_cards_mga -video_cards_s3virge

-video_cards_tdfx -video_cards_vesa -vidix -vorbis -win32codecs x264 -xanim xinerama xv xvid -xvmc -zoran)

     Homepage:            http://www.mplayerhq.hu/

     Description:         Media Player for Linux

```

Bez -idx/-forceidx nie mogę przesuwać filmu, a z nim - kończy odtwarzanie na ~7 min "Wychodzę... (Koniec pliku)". Odtwarzanie bez -ni wywala 

```
Za dużo pakietów video w buforze: (181 w 8430440 bajtach).

Może odtwarzasz strumień/plik bez przeplotu (non-interleaved) albo kodek nie działa?

Spróbuj wymusić tryb bez przeplotu dla plików AVI opcją -ni.
```

 a film mocno klatkuje. Dźwięk też przerywa/spóźnia się. Spieprzone

to wszystko i tyle. Mam GF7300, który niby ma sprzętowe dopalanie do tego. Da się to wykorzystać pod Linux'em?

----------

## Gabrys

man mencoder i przekonwertujcie sobie do jakiegoś MPEG-a. Widać, że te pliki są jakieś zwalone. Brakujące klatki, błędy kompresji. A przycinanie jest dość łatwo wytłumaczyć. Jak film taki obciąża proc w 100% to wystarczy wykonanie jakiegoś polecenia, które obciąża np. dysk twardy i trochę CPU i film przycina. A może być takim programem jakiś demon czy aplet pulpitu.

----------

## lsdudi

ciekawostka

mplayer twierdzi

```
CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1 
```

a we flagach -mmxext

czyli ktoś tu kłamie  :Smile: 

i jak kolega wyżej powiedział z filmem coś nie tak zwłaszcza ze po 7 min masz koniec pliku

dodatkowo flagi obsługi też nie powalają np -win32codecs czy -mad, -xamin i tak dalej. 

Radzę uzyć:

```
equery uses mplayer
```

i przeczytać opisy do flag

----------

## manwe_

Takie np. win32codecs nie są dla mnie - amd64. Sprwadziłem jeszcze ściągając trailer Spiderman3, idzie oglądnąć, wywala że komputer jest za wolny, ale nawet się nie przycina. Główna różnica to: 

```
Otwieram dekoder audio: [faad] AAC (MPEG2/4 Advanced Audio Coding)

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 192.0 kbit/12.50% (ratio: 24000->192000)

Wybrany kodek audio: [faad] afm: faad (FAAD AAC (MPEG-2/MPEG-4 Audio) decoder)
```

 Testowo poszedłem z tym pierwszym filmem pod WinXP. KMPlayer poradził sobie z nim całkiem znośnie [zważywszy na to, że XP jest 32 bitowy, więc ma znacznie mniej mocy]. Przy scenach z dużą ilością detali [śnieg, woda] spadało do 17~22 fps, przy pozostałych trzymał > 23 fps [film ma 23.978]. Kończy mi się ściągać jeden odcinek Prison Break, też w .mkv. Zobaczę jak będzie z nim.

update:

W przypadku PB wszystko super, nie tnie, nie opóźnia dźwięku [ale też 2ch], bez problemu można oglądnąć. Muszę dorwać jeszcze jakiś film 5.1 i sprawdzić na nim. Macie jakieś trailer'y, czy cuś?

----------

## mziab

Podzielę się niedawno odkrytą opcją do mplayera, która zauważalnie przyśpiesza dekodowanie h264. Rzekomo dzieje się to kosztem jakości, ale prawdę mówiąc niczego takiego nie zauważyłem. Obraz nadal jak żyleta, a przycinki zniknęły.

W każdym razie, oto co należy wkleić do ~/.mplayer/config:

```
lavdopts=fast=1:skiploopfilter=all
```

----------

## timor

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Podzielę się niedawno odkrytą opcją do mplayera, która zauważalnie przyśpiesza dekodowanie h264. Rzekomo dzieje się to kosztem jakości, ale prawdę mówiąc niczego takiego nie zauważyłem. Obraz nadal jak żyleta, a przycinki zniknęły.
> 
> W każdym razie, oto co należy wkleić do ~/.mplayer/config:
> 
> ```
> ...

 A jak to wygląda na filmach w gorszej jakości? Pewnie to im sie oberwie  :Wink: 

----------

## manwe_

Zmian w jakości też jakoś nie widzę. Pobrałem inny film [już nie wyskakują błędy jak przy pierwszym, więc jednak tamten był uszkodzony]. Oglądam na drugich X'ach [na pierwszych jest Beryl] - wszystko chodzi super, zużycie CPU ~80%, żadnych przycięć czy przeskoków. Jedynie denerwuje, że muszę wymuszać -idx, inaczej nie można przesuwać filmu. Tak się tylko zastanawiam jak to będzie działało po kupnie monitora. Narazie oglądam na matrycy wbudowanej [laptop] 1280x800, ale czy procek uciągnie odtwarzanie na 1920x1200....

update: 

No tom się nacieszył  :Evil or Very Mad:  Problem taki sam jak w przypadku pierwszego filmu. Odtwarzanie kończy się w 09:07 [poprzednio to było coś koło 7 minuty]. Bez komunikatów o błędach, ostrzeżeń, czy tym podobnych. Po prostu 'Wychodzę... (Koniec pliku)'. Jakieś pomysły?

----------

## lsdudi

jeśli musisz wymusić -idx (chyba to sie nazywa przebudowanie indexu) to znaczy ze film się nie dociągną (najczęściej) więc to nie jest wina mplayera

----------

## manwe_

Przerywanie niezależnie od -idx. Film zassał się cały [rtorrent sprawdza na koniec sumę kontrolną, do tego rar przy wypakowaniu]. Nie wiem czy długość filmu w OSD jest zczytywana z nagłówka, czy innego miejsca, ale jest [na oko] też poprawna [1:47:04]. Dla pewności sprawdziłem film pod WinXP [Media Player Classic] - odtwarza się bez problemu, w 'krytycznym' momencie nie widać żadnych artefaktów, czy innych objawów uszkodzenia filmu. A mplayer po prostu wychodzi.

----------

## lsdudi

pokaż emerge-info

uporzątkowałeś już flagi mplayera?

----------

## manwe_

Dodałem te które zasugerowałeś 'mad xanim mmxext' oraz 'quicktime' po tym jak sobie przejrzałem listę co może mi się przydać. Aktualnie wygląda to tak: 

```
3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib alsa -altivec amr -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga directfb -doc dts -dv -dvb dvd -dvdnav dvdread -enca encode esd fbcon ftp -ggi gif gtk iconv -ipv6 -ivtv -jack -joystick jpeg -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo mad -md5sum mmx mmxext -mp2 mp3 musepack -nas -openal opengl oss png -pnm quicktime -radio -rar -real -rtc samba sdl -speex -srt sse sse2 -svga tga -theora -tivo truetype -unicode v4l v4l2 -video_cards_mga -video_cards_s3virge -video_cards_tdfx -video_cards_vesa -vidix -vorbis -win32codecs x264 xanim xinerama xv xvid -xvmc -zoran
```

A emerge --info: 

```
Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r1, 2.6.19-beyond2-egarath-v14 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-beyond2-egarath-v14 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology MT-32

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 16 Apr 2007 17:20:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r5

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17.50.0.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.20-r2

ABI="amd64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0 usb-audio"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

ARCH="amd64"

ASFLAGS_x86="--32"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

AWT_TOOLKIT="MToolkit"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CDEFINE_amd64="__x86_64__"

CDEFINE_x86="__i386__"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -msse3 -march=athlon64"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32 -L/emul/linux/x86/lib -L/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib"

CG_COMPILER_EXE="/usr/bin/cgc"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLASSPATH="."

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLORTERM="rxvt-xpm"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/php/apache1-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -msse3 -march=athlon64"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DISPLAY=":0.0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

DVDCSS_METHOD="title"

EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--verbose --ask --tree"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer moo parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -P ${DISTDIR} ${URI}"

FLTK_DOCDIR="/usr/share/doc/fltk-1.1.7/html"

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.po.opole.pl http://dev.gentoo.org/~vapier/dist"

G_BROKEN_FILENAMES="1"

G_FILENAME_ENCODING="UTF-8"

HOME="/home/manwe"

HUSHLOGIN="FALSE"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.17.50.0.5/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard synaptics"

IUSE="debug"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KDEDIRS="/usr/kde/3.5:/usr:/usr/local:/usr/kde/3.5:/usr:/usr/local"

KERNEL="linux"

LANG="pl_PL"

LANGUAGE="48"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386 -L/emul/linux/x86/lib -L/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LINGUAS="pl"

LOGNAME="manwe"

MAIL="/var/mail/manwe"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

MANPATH="/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.17.50.0.5/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/:/usr/lib64/php5/man/:/usr/kde/3.5/share/man:/usr/qt/3/doc/man:/usr/qt/3/doc/man"

MRXVT_TABTITLE="Terminal"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage|ROX-CLib)"

OPENGL_PROFILE="nvidia"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/bin/manwe:/bin/manwe:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin:/opt/vmware/server/console/bin:/sbin:/usr/games/bin:/sbin:/usr/games/bin"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PKG_CONFIG_PATH="/usr/qt/3/lib64/pkgconfig:/usr/qt/3/lib32/pkgconfig"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc s390 amd64 x86 ppc64 x86-fbsd m68k arm sparc sh mips ia64 alpha ppc-macos hppa sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portages/manwe /usr/portages/xeffects/trunk /usr/portages/xeffects/experimental /usr/portages/betacomp"

PORT_LOGDIR="/var/log/portage"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib/klibc"

PS1="\[\e[01;37m\][[ \[\e[01;36m\]\h \[\e[01;37m\]]] \[\e[01;33m\]:: \[\e[00;37m\]\w \[\e[00;37m\]$ \[\033[0m\]"

PWD="/home/manwe"

PYTHONPATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

QMAKESPEC="linux-g++"

QTDIR="/usr/qt/3"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -P ${DISTDIR} ${URI}"

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/usr/kde/3.5/sbin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/kde/3.5/sbin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/opt/vmware/server/console/bin"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="6"

STAGE1_USE="nptl nptlonly unicode"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="rxvt"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acpi aiglx alsa amd64 apache2 apm bash-completion bcmath berkdb bluetooth branding browserplugin bzip2 calendar cdinstall cdr crypt cups directfb dvd dvdr dvdread encode fbcon ffmpeg ftp gd-exteral gif glut gpm gtk gtk2 ieee1394 irda jabber javascript jpeg libwww lm_sensors mozilla mp3 mpeg3 mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl pam pam_console pcmcia pda pdf perl php png qt qt4 samba soap sse3 ssl tiff truetype truetype-fonts usb vim wifi with-x wmf xcomposite xinerama xorg xosd xv xvid" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0 usb-audio" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv fbdev"

USER="manwe"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS CAMERAS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv fbdev"

WINDOWID="46137347"

WINEPREFIX="/home/manwe/.ies4linux/ie6"

XARGS="xargs -r"

XAUTHORITY="/home/manwe/.Xauthority"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/share:/usr/kde/3.5/share:/usr/local/share"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

__GL_FSAA_MODE="5"

__GL_LOG_MAX_ANISO="3"

```

Relacja mplayer'a z odtwarzania filmu: 

```
MPlayer dev-SVN-rUNKNOWN-4.1.1 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team

CPU: AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology MT-32 (Family: 15, Model: 36, Stepping: 2)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Skompilowano dla procesora x86 z rozszerzeniami: MMX MMX2 3DNow 3DNowEx SSE SSE2

Odtwarzam /mnt/drath/storage/movies/hd/Equilibrium.2002.DVD5.720p.HDDVD.x264-PROGRESS.mkv.

[mkv] Track ID 1: video (V_MPEG4/ISO/AVC), -vid 0

[mkv] Track ID 2: audio (A_AC3) "DD5.1", -aid 0, -alang eng

[mkv] Track ID 3: subtitles (S_TEXT/UTF8) "English", -sid 0, -slang eng

[mkv] Will play video track 1.

Wykryto format pliku Matroska.

VIDEO:  [avc1]  1280x544  24bpp  23.976 fps    0.0 kbps ( 0.0 kbyte/s)

SUB: Detected subtitle file format: microdvd

SUB: Read 973 subtitles.

SUB: Adjusted 25 subtitle(s).

SUB: Dodaje plik z napisami (1): /mnt/drath/storage/movies/hd/Equilibrium.2002.DVD5.720p.HDDVD.x264-PROGRESS.txt

xscreensaver_disable: Nie mogłem odnaleźć okna XScreenSaver.

==========================================================================

Otwieram dekoder video: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Wybrany kodek video: [ffh264] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg H.264)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Otwieram dekoder audio: [liba52] AC3 decoding with liba52

Using SSE optimized IMDCT transform

Using MMX optimized resampler

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 448.0 kbit/29.17% (ratio: 56000->192000)

Wybrany kodek audio: [a52] afm: liba52 (AC3-liba52)

==========================================================================

AO: [alsa] 44100Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Odtwarzam...

VDec: wymagana konfiguracja vo - 1280 x 544 (preferowana przestrzeń kolorów: Planar YV12)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Format filmu to 2.35:1 - zmieniam do poprawnego formatu filmu.

VO: [x11] 1280x544 => 1280x544 Planar YV12  [zoom]

[swscaler @ 0xdff730]SwScaler: using unscaled yuv420p -> rgb32 special converter

Wychodzę... (Koniec pliku)
```

----------

## yoshi314

u mnie zero problemow. testowalem na amd64 3200+ (system 32bitowy) z kartą ati x1300, z włączoną dodatkową akceleracją wideo (TexturedVideo).  

testowane na trailerach ze stron apple'a, bo innych zrodel plikow 1080p nie posiadam.

----------

## pancurski

a czy problemy z HD to raczej nie tyle kwestia flag mplayera tylko karty graficznej ?

----------

## tytanick

w/g mnie to TAKŻE kwestia procesora  :Smile: 

(mi np zeżera ok 30% przy filmie w HD 720p (mov)

----------

## manwe_

Kwestia procesora [Turion 1.8GHz] i grafiki [GeForce Go 7300] to może prędkość, ale żeby przerwanie filmu? Zresztą wszystko wyrabia już bezproblemowo. Odtwarzanie w oknie z rozdzielczością filmu bierze ~60% CPU, fullscren 1920x1200 już ~100%, ale bez przycięć/przeskoków. ... Tylko dlaczego przerywa :\

----------

## yoshi314

moj procesor to ja na dzisiejsze czasy "tylko" 2ghz i odtwarzanie 1080p ciagnie srednio 40%, w nielicznych porywach do 65%.

pamietam ze jak mialem celeron'a 1.7ghz i geforce 3 to nie dalo sie takich filmow zupelnie ogladac.

----------

## manwe_

Ehhhhhhh. Zupełnie przypadkowo znalazłem błąd tam gdzie bym się go najmniej spodziewał. Wszystkie filmi leżą [ściągają się i są rozpakowywane] na domowym serwerze. Cały storage jest poprzez nfs montowany do laptopa, z którego to juz oglądam film. No i co? Film czy jest 'ok' w sensie plikowym sprawdzałem cały czas na serwerze, a okazało się, że pieprzony NFS przekręca sobie licznik rozmiaru pliku po 4GB [unsigned int] i serweruje tylko pierwsze 0.4G pliku [cały ma 4.4G]  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  Wycofuje wszystko o codec'ach. Podpiąłem folder po sshfs i wszystko jest już ok. Cholestwo jedne. Później poszukam sposobu jak rozwiązać ten problem. [Jest do rowiązania, czy to kolejne ograniczenie arch. 32bitowej?]

----------

## kacper

U mnie wczoraj stała się dziwna rzecz, włączyłem mplayera, a tam w nie ma konfiguracji mojej, tak jakbym wszystko usunął, a tego nie zrobiłem, poustawiałem napisy, kodek audio itp, dziś odpalam Broken.Arrow.1996.720p.OAR.x264.AC3-5.1-HDL.sample.mkv i działa normalnie :) jestem ciekaw jak będzie z całym filmem, ale na razie nie mam jak sprawdzić.

----------

